# Hawaiian Jerky 1 (my favorite)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 lbs flank steak
3/4 cup soy sauce
2 tbsp Hawaiian salt
1 1/2 tbsp sugar
1 clove of minced garlic
1 piece of crushed ginger
1 crushed red chili pepper

cut beef into 1 1/3 inch strips. Combine all other ingredients and marinate beef overnight. If you have a drying box, place meat in thge sun for two days bringing it in at night. if drying in an oven set at 175 dgs. Place on racks and dry for 7 hours.


----------

